# Another one of our group is gone.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My friend Mikie passed away July 7th. I was not informed till today because my other friends knew I have not been feeling well.

I worked with Mikie for many years, we had many a good time together. Played gin rummy on breaks when we were all at the plant at the same time.

 Al


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’m sorry for your loss. And hope you’re feeling better.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry about your loss Al. Hope you are feeling better soon. I thought you were tougher than a mule and healthy as a moose..... last time I felt crappy, I found out I had lyme disease....felt like I was hit by a truck...ached all over.

be


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm sorry for you loss, Al. 

Are you feeling better? And have you heard about the results of the blood work?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best Al


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks every one, Remember Mikie was Johns cousin who Passed away just a couple months over a year ago. Mike had disigned and build Mikeies side by side so he could hunt from it.

I am feeling better. Had my appointment with the Polmanairty doctor yesterday. Told me NOTHING, wants to run test on me. I have checked and saw no sign on my clothing that said cash cow.

My highest paying lawn mowing job was done by some one else this week, was told by the lady of the house I have been put on sick leave.
Now I am MAD, all just because I was worried about chest pains and had a fever Monday.

My wife is talking to people she shouldn't be.


 Al


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Dang! I hope things improve for you.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so sorry for the loss of your friend Al! I'm almost afraid to go over to the mall lately. we had 15 or so of us who use to meet there and in a year and a half there's only 5 left and one is in hospital


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yikes !


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Al...behave yourself...boss lady might be on to something with you taking it easy...

Sorry to hear about your friend...we just need you to hang around a while...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya suppose I don't need to be the next one in the group to kick off.

 Al


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

sorry for your loss @alleyyooper 
hear you about being impatient with wanting to get back to things...hang in there!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sure enjoyed the day today. Felt great even in the heat and humidity.

 Al


----------

